# Touch of spring in CT



## Robdm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://images.nikonians.org/galleries/data/500/5x322bf.jpg


----------



## nschomer (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome pic.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

All I can say is WOW what a shot


----------



## apple (Mar 14, 2014)

awesome photo - what camera were you using?


----------



## Robdm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks folks, 
Apple, I use a Nikon camera (D300) with Macro Lens


----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Very nice photo!


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a beautiful photo with great detail!!


----------



## DunnMaui (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for that incredible picture. I hope you are not upset, but I grabbed it and shared it with my Facebook (non beekeeper) friends. BTW, I grew up in Brookfield and still visit Candlewood Lake every summer. Happy Beekeeping and Happy Easter! Thanks so much for that incredible picture.


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

wallpaper worthy
very nice job


----------



## Robdm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm glad you grabbed it and are enjoying it.
Candlewood lake is just a few minutes walk away from where I live. 
Ya never know, maybe we'll bump into one another someday. Happy Easter


----------

